# iPhone Ringtones in Canada?



## Seventy-Eight

I just purchased my new iPhone 16GB from Rogers. Admittedly this is my first Apple purchase (save for an iPod nano a few years ago)..and I am still fairly new to the whole Apple scene...

Does anyone know how to download music ringtones using iTunes version 7.7.1.11 for Windows? I've looked up several forums and even called Apple support....where I was finally told that it is a "legislation issue" and ringtones are not available for iPhones in Canada....UNLESS you are using a Mac, in which case you can make ringtones via Garage Band.

I find it very difficult to believe that Canadian legislation does not allow iPhone users to download ringtones....my previous phone..the Blackberry Pearl, had no trouble at all with MP3 ringtones and I played several of them all of the time (I realize iPhone format is M4R or something but regardless it won't work despite my efforts to convert them--- "Ringtones" does not even show up as a folder in my iTunes library)

Has anyone out there had success with ringtones for their iPhone using iTunes 7.7.1.11 and Windows???


----------



## Phat Bastard

It's pretty easy to make your own ringtones from any MP3. Just follow these directions.


----------



## thadley

Audiko.net also works pretty well and requires no software.


----------



## Phat Bastard

Pretty cool site, but the "Download ringtone for iPhone" link doesn't work! It cut my mp3 fine and I could download a new mp3, but iTunes won't recognize it as a ringtone unless it's in AAC format with a m4r extension.


----------



## MacDaddy

Some Movie/TV ringtones and Standard phone ringtones for you 

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Sniper4u

Seventy-Eight said:


> I just purchased my new iPhone 16GB from Rogers. Admittedly this is my first Apple purchase (save for an iPod nano a few years ago)..and I am still fairly new to the whole Apple scene...
> 
> Does anyone know how to download music ringtones using iTunes version 7.7.1.11 for Windows? I've looked up several forums and even called Apple support....where I was finally told that it is a "legislation issue" and ringtones are not available for iPhones in Canada....UNLESS you are using a Mac, in which case you can make ringtones via Garage Band.
> 
> 
> I find it very difficult to believe that Canadian legislation does not allow iPhone users to download ringtones....my previous phone..the Blackberry Pearl, had no trouble at all with MP3 ringtones and I played several of them all of the time (I realize iPhone format is M4R or something but regardless it won't work despite my efforts to convert them--- "Ringtones" does not even show up as a folder in my iTunes library)
> 
> Has anyone out there had success with ringtones for their iPhone using iTunes 7.7.1.11 and Windows???


You can make your own ringtones in the iTunes itself. Google making ringtones in iTunes and there is step by step instructions. 
In short you need to convert a song in your library to aac format using the advance setting and selecting the section of the track you want to use.
Then you need to drag the track you just made out of iTunes onto your desktop.
Delete the track that you just made from the iTunes library.
Rename the track you dragged to the desk to an m4r.
Create a folder to store your ringtones in one place. 
Place this folder in music folder.
Drag the the ringtone from this folder back into iTunes.
It will then be recognized as a ringtone.
Need more info just ask.


----------



## Sniper4u

Here is the link for the step by step.
If you're using vista there is another step to show the file extension. Let me know if you have that problem.
Free Custom iPhone Ringtones using only iTunes | The Apple Blog


----------



## seanmc

*isn't working for me...*

It let's me add them to iTunes as Ringtones...but then my iPhone will not recognize them. The Synch ringtones section is blank.... any thoughts?


----------



## 20DDan

DOWNLOAD iToner!!! It's free trial for 30 days & you don't need to hack your phone or anything! Awesome ringtones!!!!

Google iToner & you'll find it!


----------



## Sniper4u

seanmc said:


> It let's me add them to iTunes as Ringtones...but then my iPhone will not recognize them. The Synch ringtones section is blank.... any thoughts?


Did you change the file type to m4r?
Did you erase the original files you created in iTunes?


----------



## Sniper4u

seanmc said:


> It let's me add them to iTunes as Ringtones...but then my iPhone will not recognize them. The Synch ringtones section is blank.... any thoughts?


Oh yeah one more thought.
Did you move the folder with the new ringtones after you put them into iTunes?


----------



## seanmc

Sniper4u said:


> Oh yeah one more thought.
> Did you move the folder with the new ringtones after you put them into iTunes?


no...here is the sequence...

Vista 32bit, brand new 3G iPhone, 2.1 firmware, iTunes 8

Selected song
Create AAC
Drag song to desktop
delete file from iTunes
go to file on Desktop and change extension
Put into folder called Ringtunes
Put ringtones folder into Music folder
open ringtones folder
double click ringtone file
iTunes adds the ringtune in the Ringtunes section

Plug my iPhone into the PC
Once loaded, go to Ringtunes tab
Select "Synch Ringtunes"
Both options "All Rigntunes or Select from list" are greyed out, nothing appears in the list.


Did I mess up somewhere? iTunes seemed to have no issues taking the new files as ringtunes and adding them to the ringtunes list....it's just the iPhone that won't recognize them


----------



## Rukus

seanmc said:


> no...here is the sequence...
> 
> Vista 32bit, brand new 3G iPhone, 2.1 firmware, iTunes 8
> 
> Selected song
> Create AAC
> Drag song to desktop
> delete file from iTunes
> go to file on Desktop and change extension
> Put into folder called Ringtunes
> Put ringtones folder into Music folder
> open ringtones folder
> double click ringtone file
> iTunes adds the ringtune in the Ringtunes section
> 
> Plug my iPhone into the PC
> Once loaded, go to Ringtunes tab
> Select "Synch Ringtunes"
> Both options "All Rigntunes or Select from list" are greyed out, nothing appears in the list.
> 
> 
> Did I mess up somewhere? iTunes seemed to have no issues taking the new files as ringtunes and adding them to the ringtunes list....it's just the iPhone that won't recognize them


How long are the ringtones you made? did you just convert and use an entire song?


----------



## HowEver

Rukus said:


> How long are the ringtones you made? did you just convert and use an entire song?


Right.

Keep the ringtones under 40 seconds.

.


----------



## seanmc

*you guys rock*

F*ing Rock stars!!

Thanks a bunch


----------



## MasterTurkey

*Garage Band*

WOW! no one listed Garage Band for making ring tones. That's CRAZY! Garage band came with your computer (IF YOU HAVE A MAC), or is part of the iLife suite. If its on your computer, use it to create ring tones. First start a new music project. Don't worry about the settings. Drag and drop your song into the environment window. The song you drop in MUST be imported from your OWN CD though. Screw paying for stuff... just grab your own CD, import that sucker into iTunes and then drag and drop into Garage Band. Click the turn on the cycle region, its the two arows circling eachother. This will create a new area above the ruler on the top. Drag to select a portion of the song (30 seconds or less I think, Garage Band will tell you at the end if it's too long) ... it will start a yellow "cycle region". You can edit the song as you see fit, but I will move on. Another tip I can give you is to click the blue music note and change the measurement to TIME. this way it's easier to see exactly what 30 seconds is. Once you're happy with your selected yellow region, aka the cycle region... this will soon become your ringtone. Go up to the "SHARE" menu option at the top. The menu will drop down and you will select, "SEND RINGTONE TO ITUNES". If your selected region is too long, Garage Band will tell you and ask if you want Garage Band to fix it. It will then send the ring tone to iTunes, and it will be there under your ringtones!

CHEERS!

My favorite ring tones I've created in Garage Band :

"you say hello" - The Beatles
sick guitar riff - 311
Metal Gear Solid , Snakes ringtone - taken by hooking up the Wii using Smash BroS and recording some of their sound effects, in the sound effect menu. For this you will need something that can interface the RCA (red and white) into your computer. And then you can use, you guessed it, Garage Band to record... whilest you jack many of the cool sounds from the Wii, or any other console or device you want to take sound from.

;-)


----------



## MrNeoStylez

i wouldnt mind getting that solid snake ringtone from you


----------



## JVRudnick

or, try these guys...easy to use, will send directly to your iPhone or d/l to your own computer for you to sync with iTunes....

Myxer - Download Ringtones and More

Jim


----------



## HowEver

The ringtones can be up to 40 seconds, although I find that 39 or 40 second ringtones sometimes don't play, so I keep them at 38 or under.

I have other phones that can play entire mp3s as ringtones, but that's Apple playing by some _rules_, I gather.




MasterTurkey said:


> Drag to select a portion of the song (30 seconds or less I think, Garage Band will tell you at the end if it's too long) ... it will start a yellow "cycle region". You can edit the song as you see fit, but I will move on. Another tip I can give you is to click the blue music note and change the measurement to TIME. this way it's easier to see exactly what 30 seconds is.


----------



## fyre

I've got a bit of a problem.

I've gotten to the step where the cut-down file is on the desktop and deleted from itunes.
When I right-click on the file on my desktop, i don't have the option to change the files extension.

it's an AAC file on my desktop and I'm a little confused. 

I'm using windows xp.

--

When I right click the 30sec file on my desktop, I have these options:

Play
Open With
Cut
Copy
Create Shortcut
Delete
Rename
Properties


When I went into properties, I couldn't change the files format.


Can someone help?


----------



## Sniper4u

fyre said:


> I've got a bit of a problem.
> 
> I've gotten to the step where the cut-down file is on the desktop and deleted from itunes.
> When I right-click on the file on my desktop, i don't have the option to change the files extension.
> 
> it's an AAC file on my desktop and I'm a little confused.
> 
> I'm using windows xp.
> 
> --
> 
> When I right click the 30sec file on my desktop, I have these options:
> 
> Play
> Open With
> Cut
> Copy
> Create Shortcut
> Delete
> Rename
> Properties
> 
> 
> When I went into properties, I couldn't change the files format.
> 
> 
> Can someone help?


After you right click and select properties you will see the type of file at the top.
Simply click in the area of the file type in brackets and backspace and then input the (.m4r).


----------



## pjmoore79

Tried tested and works flawlessly... remember .. Keep clips less than 30 seconds and all will work well .. 

I have Audacity (free) ... chose a song, opened it w/ audacity. *Selected a 30 sec clip of the song, copy and pasted into NEW project. *Export to wav. *Then add to itunes library, convert to AAC. *Drag to desktop where it becomes an .m4a file. *Simply change the name to an .m4r file ... then add the file back into iTunes ... inserts itself right into the ringtones folder, auto syncs with the phone. DONE


----------



## Dinger

*Ring Tones*

Don't bother with ringtone programs they suck and cost money. Itoner SUCKS. Create your own ringtones using itunes as described early. Its super easy. Well at least it is on a Mac!!


----------



## dona83

Sniper4u said:


> You can make your own ringtones in the iTunes itself. Google making ringtones in iTunes and there is step by step instructions.
> In short you need to convert a song in your library to aac format using the advance setting and selecting the section of the track you want to use.
> Then you need to drag the track you just made out of iTunes onto your desktop.
> Delete the track that you just made from the iTunes library.
> Rename the track you dragged to the desk to an m4r.
> Create a folder to store your ringtones in one place.
> Place this folder in music folder.
> Drag the the ringtone from this folder back into iTunes.
> It will then be recognized as a ringtone.
> Need more info just ask.


x2. This is what I do.


----------



## ColombianBill

*Issue Changing Format*

Ok, so I've done everything up to changing the format to .m4r. From the desktop I right click and go into properties. Under the 'General" tab at the top there's the name of the file, which can be edited. Directly uner that there's an unedittable line "Type of file:' which is where I imagine I should be able to change the format but it's not working!! .

I'm running XP if it helps.

Help please!!


----------



## MrNeoStylez

ColombianBill said:


> Ok, so I've done everything up to changing the format to .m4r. From the desktop I right click and go into properties. Under the 'General" tab at the top there's the name of the file, which can be edited. Directly uner that there's an unedittable line "Type of file:' which is where I imagine I should be able to change the format but it's not working!! .
> 
> I'm running XP if it helps.
> 
> Help please!!


You need to change your folder settings, You need to go into Tools>Folder Options> Click on the View Tab and find the entry called "Hide extensions for known file types" You need to make sure this is UNCHECKED.

Then just Right click on the m4a file and click rename and then change the extention that way. It may give you a promopt about making the file unstable but it works perfectly fine!


----------



## ColombianBill

MrNeoStylez said:


> You need to change your folder settings, You need to go into Tools>Folder Options> Click on the View Tab and find the entry called "Hide extensions for known file types" You need to make sure this is UNCHECKED.
> 
> Then just Right click on the m4a file and click rename and then change the extention that way. It may give you a promopt about making the file unstable but it works perfectly fine!


Yeah, this worked perfectly. Now I've put the ringtone in iTunes, it appears under the ringotnes category and synced my phone, but the new ringtone does not appear under ringtones on the iPhone. Did I miss a step?


----------



## ColombianBill

The ringtone even appears under the iPhone>Ringtones Tab on iTunes. But not on the actual phone. I did a search on the phone for it and it only finds the original song.


----------



## ColombianBill

*I think I figured it out*

Ok, so the first one I made was 25 secs, since I read on the thread that it had to be shorter than 40sec. But that one wouldn't show up in the phone. So I tried another one and made it 20sec long and repeated the process, this time around it did show and I now have custom ringtones!!! (20sec long ) Thanks a lot for your help!! 

Can you make 'clipped' version from ACC files aswell? like the purchased songs from iTunes? is it the same process?


----------



## MrNeoStylez

ColombianBill said:


> Ok, so the first one I made was 25 secs, since I read on the thread that it had to be shorter than 40sec. But that one wouldn't show up in the phone. So I tried another one and made it 20sec long and repeated the process, this time around it did show and I now have custom ringtones!!! (20sec long ) Thanks a lot for your help!!
> 
> Can you make 'clipped' version from ACC files aswell? like the purchased songs from iTunes? is it the same process?


I have never tried the process with a file purchased from the itunes store.


----------

